# Really heavy period since having twins,large clots !!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

I know it can be quite normal to have fairly heavy periods after having babies but I just wondered whats the norm

I am having my second period since having the twins by c section.I am not in much pain but they are ssssoooo heavy,I am having to change my superplus tampon every hour and wear a towel(sorry tmi) I am also passing quite large clots,the biggest was about the size of a golf ball (all broken up though)

Just realised this post is horrible nd tmi sorry

Really just wanted to know if this is classed as ok

Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your periods can be heavier following childbirth but maybe its worth speaking to your GP who may just check your hormone levels and also your Hb.

Take care x

ps not tmi, I've heard a lot worse


----------

